# Killer IP Split Pea Soup



## Burly567 (Jun 18, 2021)

Instant Pot Split Pea Soup has lots of flavor, and is a comforting, warm hug in a bowl! With ham, onion, garlic and thyme. You can also make this vegetarian or vegan.






Ingredients

1 Tbsp Olive Oil
2 Tbsp Butter
1 Onion, diced
3 Stalks of Celery, diced
2 Bay Leaves
1/4 tsp Thyme Leaves, dried
3 Carrots, chopped
4 cloves Garlic, pressed or finely minced
1/4 tsp Pepper
6 cups Chicken or Vegetable Broth low sodium (use only 5 cups for a thick soup, 7 cups for a thinner soup)
1 lb Green Split Peas, rinsed and sorted (unsoaked)
1 tsp Liquid Smoke (Optional) for vegetarian version
1/2 tsp Kosher Salt (add last, after cooking, if needed) (1/4 tsp table salt)








Use any of these for your meat (or a combination of them)

6 slices Bacon (Optional) chopped
2 small Ham Hocks (Optional) Not very meaty, but add a nice smoky flavor and richness. (We use the Smoked Ham Hocks!!!)
1 Leftover Ham Bone (Optional) I like to use this with the diced ham
2 - 3 cups Diced Leftover Ham (Optional)
Instructions

Turn the pressure cooker on to the Sauté function. Let it warm up and add the olive oil and butter.
Add the onion, celery, bay leaves, and thyme. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onion starts to turn translucent.
Add the carrots, garlic, bacon or ham, if using, and pepper. Cook for a minute.
Add the broth and ham bone or ham hocks, if using (Add liquid smoke, if using, for vegetarian method). Let come to a simmer.
Stir in the split peas.


Place the lid on the pot and lock it in place. Set the steam release knob to the Sealing position.
Cancel the sauté function and Choose Pressure Cook/Manual, and use the + or - or dial to choose 18 minutes. High pressure. It will take a few minutes for the pot to come to pressure.
When the cooking time has finished, let the pot sit undisturbed for 15 minutes to naturally release some of the pressure. Then turn the steam release knob to Venting to quick release the remaining pressure.
When the pin in the lid drops down, carefully open the lid, facing away from you. Remove the bay leaves and ham hocks, pull meat from bone and add back into soup.  discard the bone. 
Serve hot with warm buttered biscuits. The soup will thicken quite a bit when it cools, that is normal



If you want a Vegetarian or Vegan soup, omit the butter (for vegan), use vegetable broth, and try some liquid smoke to give the soup a nice smoky hint of flavor.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow!  Looks great.  love me some pea soup.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2021)

Looks great Burly, We save our double smoked ham bones for pea soup.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2021)

Love pea soup, Burly, and yours sounds great.
However, FYI--We seem to have a shortage of Vegans hanging around this Forum.     
Gary


----------



## Burly567 (Jun 18, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Love pea soup, Burly, and yours sounds great.
> However, FYI--We seem to have a shortage of Vegans hanging around this Forum.
> Gary


  I agree, but some folks like a meatless meal sometime, so I thought "what the heck"!!!  LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2021)

Looks delicious!
We do split pea soup in our crock pot.
It is a big favorite around here. We eat vegetarian 5-6 days a week.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 27, 2022)

Not seeing much on Pea Soup recipes on forum.  I think I can make this work.


----------



## tbern (Dec 27, 2022)

nice that you brought this back up. looks good and bookmarked


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 27, 2022)

It is killer. That's really close to the recipe I use.  I was gonna post it up last week with the slew of soup threads, but I stopped taking pictures after I diced up the onion.


----------



## xray (Dec 27, 2022)

We do a split pea soup after holiday hams. Yours looks and sounds great! I’m gonna change course and do this in the IP.

Excellent job!


----------



## Alsta (Dec 27, 2022)

Ok, I'll Bite, What is instruction #6?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2022)

I’ve always loved split pea soup and Instant Pot is the bomb. Bought two family friends IP’s for Christmas.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 27, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve always loved split pea soup and Instant Pot is the bomb.


That what I'm thinking.  Just injected that brisket giving to a friend.  Man for .97 cents lb it pretty nice.  I will make soup while smoking brisket tomorrow.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 27, 2022)

Haha! I just threw our leftover ham into our Instapot along with some yellow peas and chicken broth. Not as fancy as your recipe but still tasty. I’m a huge fan of pea soup although it gives me the vapors.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2022)

Looks great, just wish my wife liked Split pea.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 27, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Looks great, just wish my wife liked Split pea.


Me, too...


----------



## four20 (Dec 27, 2022)

I have to say I love my IP. I did beans and ham from dry yesterday. I set a 6 hr delay start before work, add in my ingredients with the pressure cook setting hi 45 minutes....... keep warm after that.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 28, 2022)

Here is my shot at it.  Thyme a bit strong for me.  Just used a 1/4 tsp of Thyme Leaves but they must be strong.  It does taste good other than that and it might mellow out after cools off.


----------



## tbern (Dec 28, 2022)

looks delicious!!  could go for a big bowl as just got inside from blowing snow all morning


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2023)

Just wanted to say I followed your IP recipe for the split pea soup, and it sure is good! It's definitely a keeper.






Just finished making it for us to have for dinners for a few days...but I couldn't resist a little taste. Thanks again for the recipe 

 Burly567


----------



## tbern (Jan 2, 2023)

That looks delicious also!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 2, 2023)

xray said:


> Just wanted to say I followed your IP recipe for the split pea soup, and it sure is good! It's definitely a keeper.


Joe yours looks really Great!  Nice cook bud.  I took some left overs to Older guy at river.  People from Texas don't know what pea soup is.  Not sure if he liked it or not?  I give food to him all the time to take home.


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2023)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Joe yours looks really Great!  Nice cook bud.  I took some left overs to Older guy at river.  People from Texas don't know what pea soup is.  Not sure if he liked it or not?  I give food to him all the time to take home.



Thank you Brian, I followed the recipe as written and used my leftover ham bone from Christmas plus some of the leftover sliced ham. Yours looked super good too, I'm sure the older guy liked it...silence is golden. I'll eat mine with some nice buttered bread for a few nights.


----------

